# AK-48 Odor?



## BugsBunny (Jan 29, 2012)

I know that AK-47 has a very strong odor.  But what about AK-48?  I read in a grow journal a few days ago where someone said their AK-48 did not have much of an odor at all.  Can this be true?


----------



## stevetberry (Jan 30, 2012)

AK-48 is one of my favorite strains and I think that it has a strong odor.  JMO.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you can't grow legal bugs...... use a carbon filter no matter what strain you grow....... imo with hybridized seeds you just never can tell how much your plant is gonna smell....... be safe is first priority period.


----------

